# What are some good halloween books you have read?



## bl00d (Feb 12, 2011)

I just read "extreme pumpkins" by Tom Nardone. It has alot of good pumpkin carving tuts plus the author is hillarious.

Amazon.com: Extreme Pumpkins: Diabolical Do-It-Yourself Designs to Amuse Your Friends and Scare Your Neighbors: Tom Nardone: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51MY879mDML


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Have to agree with that choice. It's a very funny read as well as being instructive. I wish my college textbooks had been written that way:jol:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Agreed - fun book and his interview on Hauntcast was cool too.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I want this book so bad! Hoping hubby gets the hint. He orders off Amazon all the time.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Anything from Paul Melniczek. I have bought all of his books and if you love Halloween then you will love his stuff. Check it out here.

https://www.horror-mall.com/_search.php?page=1&q=paul+melniczek


----------



## grantbrott (Feb 22, 2010)

*Haunt Books*

Kelly Allen's Haunt Entrepreneur & Haunted Attraction Fright Team Management
J.B. Corn's (found here http://www.nightmarepark.com/JBCornCDPage.html)
Amazon.com: How To Haunt Your House (9780578009438): Shawn Mitchell, Lynne Mitchell: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51W3v73PWkL
Amazon.com: How to Haunt Your House, Book Two (9780578050546): Lynne Mitchell, Shawn Mitchell: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@515K9FqPzmL


----------



## SpookiestLadyInPa (Sep 10, 2010)

I am currently reading Halloween: From Pagan Ritual to Party Night By Nicholas Rodgers. It's pretty interesting.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I never knew there were BOOKS on home haunting! What can read you read THERE that you can't find HERE??


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

oooh- never knew there was a Book 2 of How to Haunt Your House! adding that one to the list...

Death Makes a Holiday is great if you are a microhistory kind of person.

Amazon.com: Death Makes a Holiday: A Cultural History of Halloween (9781582342306): David J. Skal: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41nwRaSm6AL

From Publishers Weekly
All Hallows Eve, to use one of its many aliases, is a night when usual distinctions between fun and fear, children and adults, the living and the dead are magically blurred, argues Skal, author of V Is for Vampire and co-editor of the Norton Critical Edition of Bram Stoker's Dracula. Mixing historical fact ("witch-hunts were aided and abetted by European texts like Malleus Maleficarum, and reinforced the misogynistic, witch-as-crone stereotype for the New World") with folklore and urban legends, Skal makes his study much more treat than trick. He recounts the holiday's evolution from the pagan new year of Samhain to a night that has brought the likes of the Miami child murders of the early 1980s and the "Perfectly Under Control" Halloween of Martha Stewart. Skal interviews people who have a particular affinity for the darker side, like horror maven Clive Barker and the mother-and-son duo who run a Horror Hotel Monster Museum, and ends with Halloween 2001, when "never before had so much genuine human feeling and civic solidarity been expended on a holiday previously notorious for its antisocial aspects."
Copyright 2002 Reed Business Information, Inc.

* that is so not the right book cover, don't know what is up with that...


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

SpookiestLadyInPa said:


> I am currently reading Halloween: From Pagan Ritual to Party Night By Nicholas Rodgers. It's pretty interesting.


That sounds interesting to me. Does the book list references for its information?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Here is a new one one that just came out, I have it on the way.

Amazon.com: Halloween Nation: Behind the Scenes of America's Fright Night (9781589806801): Lesley Bannatyne: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51XSFDhdWkL


----------

